# FS: Africans and Community Fish - Make An Offer!



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Pair of P. Fuelleborni - 5-6" - male is blue with orange fins and female is blue all over - $25---> $20 / pair

*MALE*









Four P. Aurora - 5" - purple with yellow tail and chins - $30---> $25 / four










Five Dwarf Neon Rainbows - 2" - 2m3f - showing good color and still growing - $15 / five

*MALE*









Ten Corydora Hasbrosus - 1" - very active all over the tank - $15 / ten * on hold *

Trio of Red Eyed Red Tail Puffers - 1-2"'- 1m2f - good community puffers, very docile - $25 / trio * on hold *

Pair of Blue Dolphins - 5-6" - showing head humps - $25 / pair * GONE *

Will try to add pics when I can.

PM if interested. PU near Joyce Station.


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

do you have pics?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i want to get your Blue Dolphins - 5-6" , pm snt


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Will try to get pics up asap


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Interested in the Ten Corydora Hasbrosus - 1" - very active all over the tank - $15 / ten
Please put up a pic so I can let u know...Happy New Year


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

crud. bubblebee jumped on the cories way too fast


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry I can't take real pictures... I was hoping that my replacement LCD would be here after I came back from holidays but no luck.

So here is a google image of a cory hasbrosus, mine look exactly the same.

http://www.scotcat.com/images/c_habrosus11.jpg


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> crud. bubblebee jumped on the cories way too fast


I'll keep 6 if you want 4??? Let me know....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

When can we meet up at the earliest....I'm interested in the whole lot....now to get me hands on some purty pleco's....


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry bubblebee, someone has the cories on hold. I'll let you know if it falls through. Pat or Charles has a lot of them for a good price though...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Let me know.....


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bump!!! Someone pickup these cool puffers!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Pics added!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I want in line for the puffer trio, plus your figure eight is doing great


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Glad to hear. Will let you know about the puffers. Pics of Africans will be up later today.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Pics of Africans Added! Lower Price! Someone take the neons or I'm forced to put them in my turtle tank!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Taking offers for remaining fish!


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking to fill out a 65gal community tank. Interested in the Aurora's, possibly the Fuelleborni; but I think they're probably too big for a 65gal community tank. How aggressive are your Aurora's? They'd be roomates to: OB Peacocks, Socolofi, Electric Yellows, some unknown species and a few mutts.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I keep the Auroras with similar species, and even some juvies. They are semi agressive only to each other. I have not really seen them chase the other species. They would be a good size for your 65g.

The Fuelleborni are thicker, but they are not super quick swimmers so it doesn't feel like they're low on swimming space in my 55g.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

If the Auroras are still available, I'm very interested. All males? Is it possible to come see them?


----------

